# Fixing my Keltec sub2k



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I had the front sight come loose on me last week....I was re-arranging the gun safe and the sub2k fell over onto the hardwood floor. After checking with Keltec .....they wanted $40(minimum) +shipping both ways +parts ......I ordered a REDLION front sight and compensator. ( http://www.redlionprecision.com/31612.html )
Since I had made the descision to go the aftermarket route, I went ahead and pulled on the sight, which easily slid right off. I was met with a familiar aroma....gun oil/hoppes cleaning fluid! I had heard that Keltec glues their front sights on with threadlock, but I had never hear that allowing cleaning fluid to contact the sight would disolve the glue! What was left of the glue wiped right out with a rag.
...anyway here are some pics of the barrel and sight....I'm glad my new sight will NOT fall off if I clean the weapon. I'll post some pics when I get the new one installed!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a Sub2000 that I would like to replace the front sight on. I'll be watching to see how your project turns out. Mine is the 9mm that takes Glock magazines. Those 33 round magazines are cool in it. It's a good gun. You just don't see a lot of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fanner50 said:


> I have a Sub2000 that I would like to replace the front sight on. I'll be watching to see how your project turns out. Mine is the 9mm that takes Glock magazines. Those 33 round magazines are cool in it. It's a good gun. You just don't see a lot of them. :thumbsup:


 I have the same model, love to shoot it, always hated the sights, Didn't really want to pump any more money into it, but this has forced my hand...so I hope it will be a noticable improvement. I'll let you know. I would really like to try the Red Lion indexing foregrip, and mount a scope, just to see what this little carbine is capable of, but another $180 into this gun seems silly.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have just JB Welded it back on:thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just got a 33 round glock 40 mag for my s2k and it is a pita to load but it does feed all 30

im going to order the short forearm for mine so i can put this try rail on it for the red dot as i thing the frt sight sucks too


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

FYI

just read where if you shoot the s2k too much rapped fire the frt sight lock tight can loosen up and the sight fall off



> Is there any benefit to removing the bushing or not? I am about to purchase one and I am curious what other Sub owners that have done it already think?





> The KT bushing is red locktighted on and if enough heat is generated through rapid fire etc, the bond can fail, and then your redlion sight will be rotating.





> I struggled to get mine off. I can't imagine the barrel getting hot enough to release the locking compound if properly installed. Even after heating it required significant torque to move the bushing. That's not the sort of force you should be seeing. Based on my experience it's more likely the sight will shift aft on the adapter under recoil rather than rotate.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I have one of the first ones to ever come out.

it has a serial number well below 200

it is a fun gun like all of my Keltecs but would never , ever use it as a front line self defence weapon . JMO

I have the Glock factory 32 round mags and it is fun but in the end it is still a Keltec. each time you pull the trigger there is no certainty it will fire again , blow up , parts fall off or the mag drop out.

enjoy it for what it is


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

chevelle427 said:


> FYI
> 
> just read where if you shoot the s2k too much rapped fire the frt sight lock tight can loosen up and the sight fall off


 Sounds like a lot of conjecture to me, Heat was not the issue on mine, and the factory bushing slid off with the sight, so If the new sight fails it is only the fault of the new design.

Hisname....I felt like you about the sub2k, never trusted it, because of feed problems, ftf's, and problems chambering the first round. ..but after I went through and pollished the bolt,tube, and firing pin, I haven't had a single issue (other than the front sight) .....I actually trust it to chamber and fire every time......at least as much as I trust any weapon. Of course my I would have to trust the ak47 more, but I would be hesitant to go rapid fire in my home in a self defense situation, as IT's bullets would not be contained by the exterior walls.


----------

